

Shyness: it's natural - bugsbunnyak
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2011/06/26/opinion/sunday/26shyness.xml

======
Tiomaidh
Sane link:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/26/opinion/sunday/26shyness.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/26/opinion/sunday/26shyness.html?_r=1&ref=contributors&pagewanted=print)

